# Pinion Gearbox Mounting Plate



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I've searched and searched and couldn't find what I'm pretty sure I've seen before... I'm looking for a mounting plate that would be used by us frame builders to accept a pinion gearbox into a frame. I thought I saw someone was selling some but can't seem to find them anymore.
Hopefully someone can help!
Thanks


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope they can help you, I am really jazzed about the future of gearboxes. Subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

I got mine trough Pinion directly.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Golem builder, I'll get in touch with Pinion directly to see what I can find!


----------



## Jusmit (Nov 3, 2013)

Try co motion bikes eugene oregon


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

paragon makes them...


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll get in touch with co motion. Paragon only makes titanium ones at this point that I know of, hopefully steel/ss soon.


----------



## compositepro (Jun 21, 2007)

I had some of these laser cut from steel i cant remember if they were binned or are still in one of the bags from the profilers, stopped using them after we tested the pinnion sad thing is it was easier to get 10 sets cut than 1


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you still happen to have the design of the plates?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

compositepro said:


> I had some of these laser cut from steel i cant remember if they were binned or are still in one of the bags from the profilers, stopped using them after we tested the pinnion sad thing is it was easier to get 10 sets cut than 1


Should I take that as you were underwhelmed by the behavior of the Pinion? Would love to hear your take on it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Pinion sells them direct in steel. A little bit annoying to jump through hoops to get set up but if you have insurance/usual credentials it's not too bad.

-Walt


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Walt. I'll keep trying to get a hold of them!


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

https://framebuildersupply.com/products/gearing-cabinet-for-pinion-internal-gearing-system


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Amazingness right there!


----------



## uncajohn (Jan 17, 2006)

On the other hand, 

Pinion could just indulge us with an clear & easy to read design, covering the necessary data for manufacturing this mounting plate.
-It is a "no cost" gesture! (come on Pinion!)
-It will be an absolutely & timeless help for the "small builder" that will be appreciated and why not, increase sales...

It should be simpler.


----------



## Andrew Coooper (Oct 21, 2017)

Peter

I can get you an invesment cast one , That is made by Tange/longshen I believe , its around $160.00 , you know how to get in touch with me if you still need one, or for anyone else who is interested


----------



## uncajohn (Jan 17, 2006)

Out of curiosity,



Is there an accurate plan with all the necessary dimensional data to machine a mounting plate?


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

uncajohn said:


> Out of curiosity,
> 
> Is there an accurate plan with all the necessary dimensional data to machine a mounting plate?


----------



## uncajohn (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey!
Thanks for sharing this.


----------

